# Weekend warrior surf reports



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

It's after 9 am. Should have a bunch of limits on stringers by now. Let's see some pictures and read some reports!!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I went out yesterday and I can tell you the water is gin clear. I'm was catching trout before the sun come up but as soon as it got above the horizon they disappeared. 
I honestly think that if I had croker I might have done better but I think the water is just to clear. 
That's just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions.
James 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHoncho (Jul 24, 2017)

I was in Surfside yesterday, water was great. Big rafts of mullet and huge schools of small menhaden, birds were crushing the menhaden. Only managed one trout around 24", and that was at about 10:30. Water was cold, almost too cold to wet wade. I think it's just a little too early. I'm sure some people caught them though. If I had the same conditions in June as I did yesterday, it would have been on. Fishing partner had live shrimp, and he only had two dinks. We quit fishing around 11:30. Didn't bother trying today.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Down on the west end now...not a bite on arties.
Tide low, be wind, water flat and a little chilly.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

SS this morning for me, and I threw gulp swimming mullets, egret wedgetails, and my never fail down southâ€™s. Not one bite. Itâ€™s be on fire with these conditions and a bit more heat.


----------



## GregoH (Dec 3, 2017)

Nothing for me with artificial. Finally caught a 29â€ shovelnose and a big ole sting ray. Dead shrimp on the bottom. Didnâ€™t really see anybody catching anything on either side of me.


----------



## TVal (Oct 23, 2016)

Back from Access 5 after a dawn patrol. Was able to get live shrimp luckily. Water was calm and flat w visibility to about 6’. Nada. And I mean nada. I could smell trout, see rafts of mullet and some large shad slicing through the water. It was either way too clear or the water was not moving enough. I had a long rod out too and the mullet head came back fully intact. Worth a pre season look nonetheless. I’m sure they’ll start biting now that I’ve left.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i hit access 25 in galvez at 6am. 1 dink and a 18"er on mirrolures then hit water tower beach 8:45-10am. water was good lots of bait but not much action


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Too clear, too calm and no tide today. I caught a few good ones yesterday from 2-4:30, but it was a lot more choppy yesterday and tide was moving. I left today around 1:00 with only one bite from a smack, no trout. Fished from 5:30 until 1:00. Tide was way lower and stayed slack low forever today, it was so dead I had no faith in a late bite so I left.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Fished SS #4 at sun-up, not a single bite. I couldn't find any live shrimp. There were several tournaments going on today and those guys must have bought them all out. Fished every type of artificial I could think of, had one strong hit, or maybe it was just a foul-hooked horse mullet...

Left surf around 830, went kayak fishing around Christmas bay. Talked to one guy that said everyone fishing in the area weren't catching anything on artificial, live shrimp only under popping cork.

Came back to SS surf after a few hours, nothing but huge horse mullet all in the surf, nothing smaller that I saw. Caught a few in the cast net and dropped some shark lines. Had one hit, screamed my reel for a few seconds, then nothing. People fishing all around me, saw one guy bring in a small red on some cut bait, but that was it.

Fished my arse off today and nothing to show for it except for a sunburn. So dang frustrating.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Its not too clear or cold. Its too low in the morning. They went off yesterday afternoon from 2:15 - 3:15 when the tide finally filled up the second gut. They slammed soft dines and plastics. All solid fish.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Ditto on Fishwish's post. I got in the surf at 2:15 and at 2:30 had a 25". 10 minutes later a 23" then another 10 minutes and a 26". The 26" was a really beautiful trout. Released the 25" and 26" and kept the 23" for dinner. Water was so clear and made each fight cool to watch the trout making runs. The way things started I thought this was going to be the best day ever in the surf, but fished another 2 hours without a bite. Caught on bait. Tried chunking a top for 30 minutes without a bump. Tons of bait when I was catching them, but not much after 3:30.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well **** I should have stayed! I guess it was same time as Friday, I thought water was too slick with the clarity for it to go off again. Live and learn!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Fished Galveston State Park 10-2 today. About 25 whiting on crab and shrimp Fishbites. 7 worth keeping.

Lunch at Outriggers on the way home. It was a good day!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

S Jetty in my yak was a big disappointment, couple of gafftop, lots of croaker and whiting but no trout at all. Being only guy buying shrimp at 530 should have told me something, if not a single person on the flat sidewalk fishing either did not clue me in, they were not biting at the jetty!! Made the best of it and caught 20 or so then went back and got a brisket taco at Rudys. Wifes BF invited us out on their new to them cruiser over at Clear Lake, he made a big upgrade and it was a nice cruise for an hour or two. Doing an overnighter in 2 weeks.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

SS always late bite on incoming tide. 4 till dark. Shark bite is on last two days for me at least. Jacks too. Beats. Zero.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

SD Hawkins said:


> S Jetty in my yak was a big disappointment, couple of gafftop, lots of croaker and whiting but no trout at all. Being only guy buying shrimp at 530 should have told me something, if not a single person on the flat sidewalk fishing either did not clue me in, they were not biting at the jetty!! Made the best of it and caught 20 or so then went back and got a brisket taco at Rudys. Wifes BF invited us out on their new to them cruiser over at Clear Lake, he made a big upgrade and it was a nice cruise for an hour or two. Doing an overnighter in 2 weeks.


Your wife has a boyfriend and you went on his boat? You are a very interesting fellow! Overnighter should get REALLY interesting!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

^^

Thats what I get for trying to use text of FB lingo, meant my wifes best friend ( female, known since Kindergarten) her husband Darrin is a friend of mine actually. No funny business, sorry.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Category5 said:


> Your wife has a boyfriend and you went on his boat? You are a very interesting fellow! Overnighter should get REALLY interesting!


I read that too!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Saltwater Addiction said:


> Ditto on Fishwish's post. I got in the surf at 2:15 and at 2:30 had a 25". 10 minutes later a 23" then another 10 minutes and a 26". The 26" was a really beautiful trout. Released the 25" and 26" and kept the 23" for dinner. Water was so clear and made each fight cool to watch the trout making runs. The way things started I thought this was going to be the best day ever in the surf, but fished another 2 hours without a bite. Caught on bait. Tried chunking a top for 30 minutes without a bump. Tons of bait when I was catching them, but not much after 3:30.


I might go down there just to catch some mullet with my new cast net.


----------

